# Cooking Utensil Organizer



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Join the club. Something like this maybe.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

BigJim said:


> I also need a way to store our cast iron cookware.


We use a countertop convection for 99% of our cooking so the oven is used for cast iron. We pull it out when she decides to make massive quantities of cookies, etc.

Our house was built in the 70's so cabinet drawer space was like an afterthought. We have them, but they are totally too small for any commercially available inserts, making most of our drawers "catch alls". I have to dig through to get what I want. With wifey having the beginnings of dementia due to a concussion a few years ago, I REALLY have to search because she insists on unloading the dishwasher and nothing ever goes where it is supposed to be. I live with it.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

chandler48 said:


> We use a countertop convection for 99% of our cooking so the oven is used for cast iron. We pull it out when she decides to make massive quantities of cookies, etc.
> 
> Our house was built in the 70's so cabinet drawer space was like an afterthought. We have them, but they are totally too small for any commercially available inserts, making most of our drawers "catch alls". *I have to dig through to get what I want. With wifey having the beginnings of dementia due to a concussion a few years ago, I REALLY have to search because she insists on unloading the dishwasher and nothing ever goes where it is supposed to be. I live with it.*


Dealing with it here also just different cause.


----------



## gthomas785 (Mar 22, 2021)

We have a quart size jar next to the stove that we just sick all the wooden spoons and spatulas in.
When we moved in our drawers were like chandler's, but I built a few dividers out of wood scraps. It reduces the chaos a bit.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

We keep the spatulas, cooking spoons, fork, tater mashe, etc in two 3 qt SS ............ gee I don't know what they are, think baby stock pots with no handles that sit on each side of the . kitchen aid mixer which sits in that wasted corner. Cutting boards and other assorted junk in in a drawer beside the stove.


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

I just finished building this prep island out of the 100 year old wood I kept from a wall removal for that very purpose. The drawers open from either side and will hold small gadgets and pot holders, the crates for large spoons and spatulas, the dividers for cutting boards, and the bottom for oversized cast iron.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful kitchen and great Island Wrangler.👍


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

Two Knots said:


> Beautiful kitchen and great Island Wrangler.👍


Thank you! It's been a long process, work keeps getting in my way. Still have a little left to do but promised wife it would be ready for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Jim..I keep my stove empty cause I can’t stand lifting the heavy cast iron
pan in and out…and my wrists can’t take it.
I keep a wicker basket next to my stove with my most used iron pots, 12” 10” 8” oval omelet pan and my new Swedish pancake pan…also have my two big stainless frying pans hanging from the edge of the counter.










For my most used utensils I have a big flower pot next to the stove with all my most used utensils…also, I have two deep drawers ( bread type drawers) with my not so frequently used utensils…that always a challenge lookin for what I want.
my iron wok sits permanently on my back right burner which I never use…I only cook with my two front burners.










For my silverware draw, I bought this bamboo divider on Amazon…it extends out wider than I have it extended…it helps me find the many things that I have stored in them.
I hope this helps…the best thing that I did is the floor basket for those heavy pots.
I just can lift up what I need…I have more iron pots under my stove draw, but I never use them…I also have 9 little shaker pigeon hole drawers for all my little gadgets.
but, it’s a PITA trying to find something in there, I always have to take out multiple drawers before I find what I need.☹


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wrangler said:


> Thank you! It's been a long process, work keeps getting in my way. Still have a little left to do but promised wife it would be ready for Thanksgiving.


Well it certainly looks gorgeous, I love the grey bottoms and the white top cabs.
Now, keep your promise…I remember when the head knot was putting in our 10
foot box window in our den…He started it in July, I asked if it was going to be done
by gobble gobble day…he said, you’ll be lucky if it’s done by ho ho ho day.🙄


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

Two Knots said:


> Well it certainly looks gorgeous, I love the grey bottoms and the white top cabs.
> Now, keep your promise…I remember when the head knot was putting in our 10
> foot box window in our den…He started it in July, I asked if it was going to be done
> by gobble gobble day…he said, you’ll be lucky if it’s done by ho ho ho day.🙄


To give you an idea of it's transformation...
Before/after


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Wonderful transformation.👌👍


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Chandler and Wooley I highly admire you both for what you are going through, that is really hard.

I really do appreciate all the ideas, this has given me something to think about how I need to organize our kitchen. We have two very large deep drawers for all the pots and stainless steel bowls, but we don't have a place for our wok and all of our cast iron, Some of the cast iron we don't use is stored but I can't bring myself to get rid of it, took way to long to get all of it seasoned perfectly. The main disorganized area is for the sifters, strainers, lemon juicer, bear claws, injectors, tongs, well you get the picture. All of the things listed here, plus, are in a good size drawer and is a mess. 

Thank you all again, I really do appreciate it.


----------



## FM3 (Aug 12, 2019)

Like others, I keep spatulas and similar on the counter sticking up out of containers. It's a 3-piece set intended for coffee, sugar, salt. Tossed the covers. Put short things in the short container, taller things in the taller containers. Works well, just need to find some counter space instead of drawer space. 

Bigger and less-used things go on a built-in wall shelf in a back hall adjacent to the kitchen. Crock pots, big tupperware, electric meat slicer, etc. I don't know where I'd put that stuff if it had to actually fit in the kitchen. 

Anyway, ceramic containers kind of like these:


----------

